# Hilfe zur Einstellung Gabel revelation RL und Fox RP23



## emmiman (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre seit Samstag ein Slide 6.0 mit o.g. Federelementen. Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit der Einstellung bei ca. 86 Kg. Fahrergewicht.
Habe schon mehrere Einstellungen getestet. Bekomme es aber nicht 100%ig hin.
Einstellung Gabel 125 PSI, Rebound komplett offen.
Einstellung Dämpfer 11 bar, Rebound komplett offen, Plattform Stufe 1 von 3

Danke Euch schon mal im voruas für Eure Hilfe

Gruß

emmiman


----------



## joscho (23. März 2011)

Kommt mir beides recht wenig/weich vor. Aber ich denke ja auch, dass es kein "richtiges" Setup gibt. Ist halt auch Geschmackssache. Bei meinem Slide komme ich mit den Herstellerempfehlungen ganz gut hin.

Hier kannst Du sehen wie man es macht: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o&feature=related"]YouTube        - Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder hier
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFTswOEOhaM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Rainers Bike Talk: Professionelle Abstimmung von Federgabel und DÃ¤mpfer[/nomedia] oder oder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (23. März 2011)

Würde bei der Gabel ein Sag von ca. 35mm einstellen.
Beim Dämpfer Fähre ich mit einem Sag von 15mm (siehe Anleitung Fox.
Komme damit bestens klar.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Plastekasper (25. März 2011)

emmiman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fahre seit Samstag ein Slide 6.0 mit o.g. Federelementen. Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit der Einstellung bei ca. 86 Kg. Fahrergewicht.
> Habe schon mehrere Einstellungen getestet. Bekomme es aber nicht 100%ig hin.
> ...



Hallo,

was stört dich denn konkret? Zugstufe hinten offen kann ich ja geradeso noch nachvollziehen, vorne kann meiner Ansicht nach offen nicht richtig sein. Probier mal 5 Klicks zu und fahr mal, vielleicht ist das schon dein (unbekanntes) Unwohlsein. Das mal so vorab...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## emmiman (25. März 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was stört dich denn konkret? Zugstufe hinten offen kann ich ja geradeso noch nachvollziehen, vorne kann meiner Ansicht nach offen nicht richtig sein. Probier mal 5 Klicks zu und fahr mal, vielleicht ist das schon dein (unbekanntes) Unwohlsein. Das mal so vorab...
> 
> ...



Von stören kann keine Rede sein. Hier passt der Aufkleber nicht zur Gabel. Ich denke, ich habs jetzt herausbekommen. Habe jetzt mal gegoogelt und die richtige Anleitung der Revelation gefunden.
Fakt ist es ist keine mit dual Air sondern eine solo Air, weil nur ein Ventil. Und da scheinen die Drücke anders zu sein. Auf jeden Fall habe scheine ich jetzt mit ca. 10,2 bar also ca. 148 psi vorne und 6 klicks für die Zuggstufe vorne die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden zu haben. Mit ca. 125 psi wie auf der Gabel aufgedruckt funktioniert es nicht. Es sei denn es wäre eine dual Air.
Dank Euch für den Support hier im Forum.

Gruß

Stephan


----------

